# Scientific Paper on Scraping and Measurement



## Richard King 2 (Feb 7, 2018)

For those who want a better Idea of what scraping is. Take a peak at this.  Also note the last page on "References"  

http://140.112.14.7/~measlab/downlo...Produced by Scraping Process Measurement .pdf


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dang it!!!  There's math involved.


----------

